# 2 chicks



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

hope you can help us!we recently moved to a more rural area, great garden and lovely birds to see,but now we have found two wood pigeon chicks! They are very,very young and out of a tree that is way too high to get them back into. What do we need to be feeding them to give them a chance? Advice asap please! Not panicking yet, but close!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I've hand fed some of my homing pigeon squabs. 

I got "Exact Hand Feeding Formula For All Baby Birds" from a pet store and fed the babies with a plastic syringe.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

if you go to your local racing pigeons suppliers,they will have baby bird formula for sale,some vets stock it too,you can get a meds syringe from chemist or vet,are the parents still there?if not you may have to keep these guys warm too


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for helping these babies. You can feed them softened readybrek if you can't get a hold of baby bird formula. For now you can keep them in a small bowl with a towel or paper towels in it, on top of a heating pad set on low. The heat is essential to keep them alive, especially the small ones. There will be other woodie people on who will give you more details. You can also keyword search (top of the page) "wood pigeons" or "woodies" and pull up other threads about their care. Keep checking back.


----------

